# Bob said....



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

And I can't find the thread, dammit.

The gist was that first of all you have to show the dog who's the master. No training is successful without this. 

You can use a prong collar, teletakt, whatever device you like but the dog has got to believe you.

I saw an example of this recently. A dog handler (defintely no greenhorn, in fact a performance judge, ex-temperament judge, you name it he has it. I respect him completely in these capacities.

I watched him recently put a 3-year old dog through IPO1. The dog laughed at him through the whole obediendce. He did what he wanted.

Protection and tracking were excellent.

For all new dog handlers - never think that there are short cuts to success. I was honestly surprised - I've always looked up to this man, still do. But, just pressing a button doesn't make you your dog's GOD!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If my dog is doing what he wants while on the competition field it's not out of anger, resentment,pay back, stubborn, etc. It's because I didn't do my job training him!

I must say that my dogs do snicker at "god" ocasionally.  :grin:
If you train you better have a sense of humor! :wink:


----------

